# Как я упал с 18.5 м и как это чинил



## Bleeper (4 Мар 2017)

Привет. Я сейчас немного травмировался. https://www.medhouse.ru/threads/26631/#post-304294 Но методы и время на диагностику моей очевидной травмы в больнице Красной Поляны (где олимпиада была), меня повергли в шок: у людей есть куча современного оборудования, но по результатам диагностики всем этим оборудованием диагноз может поставить лишь один человек, и то перешлет тебя в Сочи, где есть нейрохирург. Хотя через больницу в КП ежедневно проходит много десятков человек с травмами после горнолыжных склонов.
Поэтому нашёл ваш форум. 
Пока жду, хочу написать о том, как я чинил себя после падения с 18.5 м 4 года назад.

Для начала, издавна: травмировал руку на сноуборде, приехали в травмпункт: у вас растяжение. Зажило. Следующий ушиб и посещение: у вас сейчас растяжение, а на снимке виден старый перелом на краю лучевидной кости, которая срослась не так, поэтому вы не можете кисть согнуть нормально. 

Позвоночник. Началось все с того, что я пошел в военкомат, т. к. мне было 26, чтобы разобраться  по моему сколиозу., чтобы в 27 вопросов не осталось. В итоге они не смогли дать мне бумагу на доп. обследование сразу, а заставили меня ждать лишних 3 часа, после чего вышли и вместе со всеми отдали мне бумагу на доп. обследование. В итоге мои запланированные работы с деревьями, ожидание заказчика, заставили меня суетиться. Из-за этого я допустил ошибку и в свободном падении упал с 18.5 м на землю (типичный сосновый лес). Так забавно в момент полёта наблюдать себя со стороны...
Очнулся я быстро. Все вокруг удивлены: ЖИВОЙ. Поехали в больницу(30 км до города). По пути выясняем, куда ехать у 112. Приезжаем и ... иду пешком до приемной метров 300 , а они говорят, что сейчас такое-то время, езжайте в другой конец города... Иду обратно 300 м, после чего отправляю напарника за уколом обезболивающего, т. к. начинаю сильно чувствовать боль. Минут через 10 мне делают укол.
Приезжаем куда направили. Делают мне МРТ. И, о чудо, только сильные ушибы! Смотрим на всё это, подписываем бумагу и едем домой. 
Следующим утром решили взять заключение, которое нам не дали. Звоним в больницу и получаем ответ, дословно: "Ух, вы ещё живы? Вчера был (не помню точно, лаборант что-ли), у вас всё серьезнее. Приезжайте.
В итоге, компрессионники Л 1,2,3 и 2 трещины остистого отростка. Расщепления нет, всё стабильно.
Как позже определили, они не смогли диагностировать вывих/подвывих ребра (точно не знаю как называется, конец ребра в грудине торчал), вероятно пару травм в шее.
Пошёл по их рекомендациям лежать месяц. Первые 2 недели было нормально, на третью неделю стало как-то плохо, стал чувствовать себя как разваливающийся дед.
А тут бабушку моей жены после инсульта свозили к человеку, зовут его Бакушин Владимир Михайлович, который занимается... я не знаю, как точно назвать, но работает с костями и энергетикой. Да и мыслями, похоже. Посмотрел он меня. Поработал над моим позвоночником, одним из элементов был какой-то ударный массаж, что-то с коллагеном и т. п.. От воздействия на места травмы, я говорю: ААА, что, там же все хрупко! Нет, говорит, уже в этоим месте ты вряд ли сможешь себе когда-л. позвоночник сломать. И говорит: в Европе людей с компрессионниками без расщепления на 3-й день ставят на ноги и говорят ходить, аккуратно, пока боль не появится или станет не приятно. А вот если будешь лежать как советуют российские врачи в любом случае, то у тебя будет и застой крови, и проблемы с обменом веществ, и проблемы с рассасыванием опухоли, с выводом веществ после травмы.
Вышел от него я уже с запасом энергии, с каким-то подъёмом.
Следующим утром я проснулся с ощущением, будто у меня все замечательно. Боль, конечно, при резких движениях была, но двигаться стало заметно легче.
Вечером я пошел бегать!
После бега мне стало очень не привычно. Оказалось, мышцы напряглись, как забыли.Стало отлично, а утром я чуть-ли не спрыгнул на ноги! Дальше я стал активно двигаться + несколько процедур у ВМ, и уже через 2 месяца настала зима и я стал активно катать на сноуборде фрирайд.
Через год я сходил на рентген, врачи не смогли определить, что у меня были травмы Л1 и Л2 и трещины. Лишь на Л3 немного заметно, что была травма.\
Следующие 2 года при катании на сноуборде и при больших прыжках у меня были больше проблемы псих. характера, что если позвоночник сломается или плохо зажил, или будет больно.???

В этом году меня отпустило от психологии. Сейчас я прыгаю с 7-8ми метровых скал. 

К чему я это всё написал: если  вас нет расщепления или смещения в  позвоночнике , у вас адекватный вес, то нечего валяться месяц в кровати: 3 дня отдохнули, а дальше ходить, двигаться, в промежутке прилечь, потом опять двигаться. Ведь только движением можно восстановить адекватное состояние позвоночника. А лежка даже здоровому человеку повредит, так зачем больному лежать? Только для отмазки от работы и для лени.


----------



## AIR (4 Мар 2017)

Bleeper написал(а):


> К чему я это всё написал: если вас нет расщепления или смещения в позвоночнике , у вас адекватный вес, то нечего валяться месяц в кровати: 3 дня отдохнули, а дальше ходить, двигаться, в промежутке прилечь, потом опять двигаться. Ведь только движением можно восстановить адекватное состояние позвоночника. А лежка даже здоровому человеку повредит, так зачем больному лежать? Только для отмазки от работы и для лени.


Ну даа.. от каждого по возможностям...


----------



## Доктор Ступин (4 Мар 2017)

AIR написал(а):


> Ну даа.. от каждого по возможностям...


И каждому сноубордисту по перелому!


----------



## AIR (4 Мар 2017)

Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> И каждому сноубордисту по перелому!


А это уже "каждому по потребностям"...


----------



## Доктор Ступин (5 Мар 2017)




----------



## Bleeper (5 Мар 2017)

Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> И каждому сноубордисту по перелому!


Странно звучит. А, понял, спасибо за диагностику. А по перелому или по трещине?

А так да, 90% спортсменов когда-л. получали травмы. И что?


----------



## Доктор Ступин (5 Мар 2017)

А смертность выше, не смотрели случайно?


----------



## Bleeper (5 Мар 2017)

Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> А смертность выше, не смотрели случайно?


Выше? Чем что?
В Красной Поляне ежедневно человек 40 на ремонт идёт, периодически в утиль.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (5 Мар 2017)

Так об этом и разговор!

Вы всё-таки на медицинском форуме.
И надо определиться, что Вы называете защемлением при переломе?
И при какой степени перелома Вы советуете ходит с 3 дня, а при какой с 3 месяца?


----------



## Bleeper (5 Мар 2017)

Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> Так об этом и разговор!
> 
> вы всё-таки на медицинском форуме.
> И надо определиться, что Вы называете защемлением при переломе?
> И при какой степени перелома Вы советуете ходит с 3 дня, а при какой с 3 месяца?


Я, конечно, не медик, но, думаю, слово расщепление относительно костей звучит понятно для всех. Хотя, как я понял, вы не все слова воспринимаете/употребляете.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (5 Мар 2017)

В медицине нет такого определения - расщепление костей?
Поэтому и это и важно .
Вы советуете не слушать врачей и делать так, как советует экстрасенс, давайте уж тогда хотя бы определим о чем идёт речь. Это про расщепление?
Я хоть и из шампанской семьи и могу зарабатывать на жизнь и ясновидением, но не смог себе представить что Вы называете расщеплением (не тренирован видать на ясновидение).

И про смещение вопрос.
Смешение есть влево, вправо, вперёд, назад, вверх, вниз.
Последнее при переломе есть всегда.
При любом смещениии вниз надо вставать на третий день?

И вопрос как мужику, поскольку все мужики в механике понимают.
Если сломалась ручка у метлы, а надо все равно мести, важно насколько сильно сломалась это деревяшка:
- треснула
- сломалось на треть
- сломалось на половину
- держишься на ниточке
- развалилось на две части?

И что вы сделаете и в каком случае, для того чтобы выполнить поставленную задачу (подмести двор):
- зажмёте это место кулаком
- перевяжете веревочкой и зажмёте кулаком
- привяжете с двух сторон по палочке
- оденете трубку на месте слома и скрутите болтами.


----------



## Bleeper (5 Мар 2017)

Хорошо, расщепление замените на раздробление, осколки, а отсутствие смещения на стабильность. Так проще?

Где вы нашли метлу с возможностью регенерации/самовосстановления?

Причём здесь экстрасенс?

Короче, я описал как я восстановился после "восстановления по правилам современной медицины". Если вам не нравится это, то ни мне, ни вам ваши высказывания не помогут. Лучше бы Пушкиным побыли, вместо бесполезной дискуссии. Хотя, как говорят в рекламе, может просто надо выспаться))) тогда и слова легче воспринимаются)))


----------



## Доктор Ступин (5 Мар 2017)

Вот и хорошо.
Как я понимаю Вы хотели сказать, что если перелом стабильный и первой степени, то возможна раняя активация пациента.
Это понятно.
Только почему через 3 дня, в каком справочнике правил современной медицины  определяв 3 дня, или так считает специалитет по биоэнерготерапии?
И одинаково ли ведение пациента если сломан 1 позвонок или если сломано 3.
При всей правильности поднятой темы, есть правила написанные инвалидностью других людей. 
К счастью не Вашей. 
Опять повезло!


----------

